# Слабость стопы. Парез?



## Хочувыздороветь (15 Июн 2021)

Добрый вечер, Федор Петрович!
Меня зовут Мария, мне 43, расскажу Вам, что со мной произошло. Пока я не знаю, насколько все серьезно. 06.06.2021 я почувствовала тик в среднем и безымянном пальцах правой ноги, длился он около часа. До этого в этот день я переносила тяжести, но абсолютно никаких болевых ощущений ни во время, ни после нигде не почувствовала - в спине, ногах ничего. Только этот тик потом. На следующий день я пошла на работу и обратила внимание, что приволакиваю правую ступню. С тех пор я так и хожу. Тест ходьбы на пятках - провален, не могу стоять на пятке правой ноги. Могу немного приподнять правую ступню, но лишь совсем чуть-чуть. могу ею крутить во все стороны. Не могу только поднимать. Почитала интернет, по всем признакам - парез стопы. Но пока не знаю причин.
Вопросы: с чего посоветуете начать обследование? И вообще на что это может быть похоже в плане причин (понимаю, что без обследования не сказать, но хотя бы статистически). Иду к неврологу поликлиники через день, но понимаю, что мне нужна специализированная и срочная помощь. Спасибо, если уделите время.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2021)

Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Почитала интернет, по всем признакам - парез стопы. Но пока не знаю причин.


Найдем.


Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Вопросы: с чего посоветуете начать обследование? И вообще на что это может быть похоже в плане причин (понимаю, что без обследования не сказать, но хотя бы статистически).


- грыжа
- радикулоишемия
- рассеянный склероз (не пугайтесь, нету)
- а скорее всего туннельный синдром малоберцового нерва


Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Иду к неврологу поликлиники через день, но понимаю, что мне нужна специализированная и срочная помощь. Спасибо, если уделите время.


- осмотр врача
- МРТ поясничного отдела
- ЭНМГ на туннельный или корешковый синдром


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (15 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо огромное, для начала. Обязательно пройду в самое ближайшее время. И обязательно отпишу Вам о результатах. Не бросайте меня) Могу добавить, что эти два пальца на ноге как-будто до сих пор онемевшие. Главное, вылечиться, если это лечится. Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2021)

Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Главное, вылечиться, если это лечится.


Пройдет.



> Вчера почитала, что парез может возникать у людей, которые работают на корточках. И вспомнила, что ведь я в тот день 2 часа подряд провела на корточках (красила пол), до этого я действительно поднимала тяжести, но не настолько, чтобы прямо тяжелые. В спине никаких болей не возникло и нет до сих пор. Хотя у меня сколиоз 2 ст., остеохондроз, но спина не беспокоит давно. Это я просто для полноты картины пишу. Завтра иду к неврологу


Вот-вот. Потому и считаю туннельный синдром - основным.


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (16 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, была у невролога сегодня. Диагноз предварительный - компрессионно-ишемическая нейропатия правого малоберцового нерва, острый период. 10 дней пропущено до обращения, не знаю, насколько это критично. Назначил - УЗИ и ЭНМГ малоберцового нерва. Одновременно - нейромультивит, вазонит, ипидакрин, лидаза. Как будет УЗИ нерва, сказал, будет принято решение сделать блокаду дипроспаном, не дожидаясь ЭНМГ. Вопрос срочный.
Федор Петрович, спасибо за первую наводку, невролог тоже склоняется, что из-за длительного положения тела это произошло. Если б я знала, что такое бывает...Страшно, так как неизвестно, что будет дальше с ногой, восстановится ли она. Жду УЗИ и ЭНМГ, отпишусь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2021)

Вас хорошо лечат.


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (17 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вас хорошо лечат.


Федор Петрович, добрый вечер! Сегодня сделала УЗИ нерва.  На уровне бифуркации площадь поперечного сечения нерва 0,038 см2, эхогенность снижена, дифференцировка на волокна сохранена. На уровне двухглавой мышцы бедра площадь поперечного сечения нерва 0,050 см2, эхогенность средняя, дифференцировка на волокна сохранена. На уровне проксимальнее головки малоберцовой кости площадь поперечного сечения 0,162 см2, эхогенность снижена, нерв отечен, дифференцировка на пучки отсутствует. На уровне головки малоберцовой кости нерв уплощен, эхогенность средняя, дифференцировка на пучки отсутствует. Толщина нерва проксимальнее головки 2,8 мм, на уровне головки малоберцовой кости 1,2 мм.
Заключение: эхопризнаки справа компрессии малоберцового нерва на уровне головки малоберцовой кости, отека проксимальнее места компрессии.
Начала колоть нейромидин п/к, нейромультивит в/м, лидазу с новокаином в/м.
Плохая новость. Не смогла сегодня выдержать ЭНМГ, вообще не смогла. Завтра попробую сдать в другом месте, но даже не представляю, как вынести удары током. Подскажите, как это вынести? Мне хотелось кричать, а врач сказал молчать.
Завтра иду к неврологу, будет по УЗИ решать насчет блокады дипроспаном...

Что значит "пучки отсутствуют"?

Федор Петрович, подскажите, пожалуйста, стоит ли мне сейчас делать какие-то упражнения на стопу, голень самой? Или пока не спадет отек на нерве, пока он не освободится, не стоит этого делать? Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2021)

Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Сегодня сделала УЗИ нерва.  На уровне бифуркации площадь поперечного сечения нерва 0,038 см2, эхогенность снижена, дифференцировка на волокна сохранена. На уровне двухглавой мышцы бедра площадь поперечного сечения нерва 0,050 см2, эхогенность средняя, дифференцировка на волокна сохранена. На уровне проксимальнее головки малоберцовой кости площадь поперечного сечения 0,162 см2, эхогенность снижена, нерв отечен, дифференцировка на пучки отсутствует. На уровне головки малоберцовой кости нерв уплощен, эхогенность средняя, дифференцировка на пучки отсутствует. Толщина нерва проксимальнее головки 2,8 мм, на уровне головки малоберцовой кости 1,2 мм.
> Заключение: эхопризнаки справа компрессии малоберцового нерва на уровне головки малоберцовой кости, отека проксимальнее места компрессии.
> Начала колоть нейромидин п/к, нейромультивит в/м, лидазу с новокаином в/м.


Нормально. Я люблю таблетки и в/в. 


Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Плохая новость. Не смогла сегодня выдержать ЭНМГ, вообще не смогла. Завтра попробую сдать в другом месте, но даже не представляю, как вынести удары током. Подскажите, как это вынести? Мне хотелось кричать, а врач сказал молчать.


А у нас кричат. Мы не запрещаем.
Обезболивающее и успокаивающее перед процедурой.
В общем-то и так понятно, но важно будет сравнить через 1-3 месяца.


Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Завтра иду к неврологу, будет по УЗИ решать насчет блокады дипроспаном...


Можно и надо. 


Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Что значит "пучки отсутствуют"?


Значит отдельные сигналы проходят, а пучком никак. 


Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, подскажите, пожалуйста, стоит ли мне сейчас делать какие-то упражнения на стопу, голень самой? Или пока не спадет отек на нерве, пока он не освободится, не стоит этого делать? Спасибо


Стоит. Мягко на себя и от себя раз по 10, медленно со счетом до 10 на себя, и потом так же от себя.


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (17 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое, что уделяете время. Вам-то понятно, а мне не очень) Про ЭНМГ спасибо, приму хоть обезболивающее и валерьянку. Интересно, токи на ЭНМГ вообще безопасны для здоровья?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2021)

Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Спасибо большое, что уделяете время. Вам-то понятно, а мне не очень)


Не верите диагнозу?


Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Интересно, токи на ЭНМГ вообще безопасны для здоровья?


Абсолютно.


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (18 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не верите диагнозу?
> 
> Абсолютно.


Верю, конечно, просто не врач и всего понять не могу из заключения УЗИ. Насчет пучков, может я неверно выразилась, там написано, "дифференцировка на пучки отсутствует". И невролог сегодня объяснил так - УЗИ не смогло увидеть пучки из-за отека нерва, что это не характеристика функциональности нерва (ну это я кажется поняла).
Ну что, сегодня сделал блокаду дипроспаном. Через часа полтора по низу этой стопы единожды пробежало несколько легких  импульсов, как бы покололо. С чем это может быть связано?
Продолжаю прежние уколы делать. Обсудила с неврологом добавление тиоктовой кислоты, одобрил, правда рецепт не выписал, не знаю, продадут ли. Сказал для снятия отека можно 3 дня попить мочегонное лекарство.
Далее последует ЭНМГ, повторно УЗИ нерва через неделю после блокады посмотреть спал ли отек, что с нервом. Дальше физиотерапевт решит, чем меня лечить еще. Пока нога не улучшается, силы в пятке вообще нет. Молюсь и борюсь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2021)

Все будет хорошо. Не спешите. Срок до полугода, иногда год.
Раз что-то по ноге бегает – значит, хорошо.


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (18 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все будет хорошо. Не спешите.


Федор Петрович, спасибо


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (21 Июн 2021)

Добрый вечер!
За эти дни поняла, что хочу найти второе мнение врача и другого врача, которому доверюсь. Сама прибавила домашнюю ЛФК, сейчас еще острый период, и я стараюсь ногу беречь, но все равно упражнений несколько делаю, носки на себя от себя, с резинкой, катаю палку ногами, растираю голень, аккуратно массирую ступню и голень, хожу щадяще, но немало. А сегодня и мой врач прислал кое-какие упражнения по моей просьбе. Выбрала и купила ортез (с резинкой между шнурками и голенью), так легче ходить. Мысли только о ноге и это трудно. Больше всего беспокоит, что не могу стоять на пятке по-прежнему и это явное свидетельство для меня, что я не в порядке. Я не понимаю, что будет дальше и от этого тяжело. ЭНМГ только в среду буду делать, так что вообще не знаю пока, что там с нервом. Спал ли отек невра в районе головки кости понять не могу, но дисциплинированно принимаю все, что врач назначил - нейромидин, нейромультивит, новокаин/лидаза, вазонит стала пить, тиогамму - это все лекарства пока насегодня. Три дня после блокады пропила диакарб. А может нерв еще где-то по ходу пережат - например в месте выхода к ступне. ЭНМГ - буду терпеть. И вообще мне непонятно, если после места сдавления у головки нерв стал 1,2 мм в диаметре - насколько это критично и что там ниже по ходу. Понимаю, что я должна верить. Как всегда страх от непонимания и незнания, я же не врач.
Федор Петрович, а с резинкой упражнение - это надо сопротивление давать, когда резинку на себя тянешь, а стопа сопротивляетсяя. Или стопу на себя тянешь, а резинкой только помогаешь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2021)

Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, а с резинкой упражнение - это надо сопротивление давать, когда резинку на себя тянешь, а стопа сопротивляется. Или стопу на себя тянешь, а резинкой только помогаешь?


Тянуть резинку на себя стопой. Но надо ооочень слабое натяжение делать. Так, чтобы могли выполнить 15-20 потреблений по 1-2 подходу.


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (21 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо.


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (24 Июн 2021)

Добрый день, Федор Петрович! На ЭНМГ выявлена аксонопатия с умеренным снижением амплитуды М-ответа без выраженного блока проведения на уровне фибулярного канала. Сенсорные нервы и большеберцовый - без  патологии. На пятку встать пока не могу.  Нейрохирург сказал - нужно время, до полугода. Не знаю, что еще я могу сейчас сделать. Наверное, ждать. И делать щадящие упражнения, массаж. Из физио пока сделала 1 сеанс синусоидально модулированные токи*. *Спасибо за поддержку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2021)

Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> На ЭНМГ выявлена аксонопатия с умеренным снижением амплитуды М-ответа без выраженного блока проведения на уровне фибулярного канала. Сенсорные нервы и большеберцовый - без  патологии. На пятку встать пока не могу.  Нейрохирург сказал - нужно время, до полугода.


До года.


Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Не знаю, что еще я могу сейчас сделать. Наверное, ждать. И делать щадящие упражнения, массаж. Из физио пока сделала 1 сеанс синусоидально модулированные токи*. *Спасибо за поддержку.


1. Упражнения и важно, чтобы правильно.
2. Массаж.
3. После токов, переход на электростимуляцию нерва и мышцы. Самостоятельно. Как и чем обговорим.
4. Прием сосудорасширяющих и нейропротекторов курсами от месяца - до трех, пока есть слабость.


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (25 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день)
Упражнения делаю, с резинкой, тяну на себя стопу медленно, катаю скалку ногами, стою ногой во время сидения на аппликаторе Кузнецова и др. Массирую сама себе голень, ступню - каждый день, ну как придется, мну. Еще врач не высказал возражений против Дарсонваля. Тоже делаю каждый день. Но говорят, польза Дарсонваля не доказана. Но все равно делаю). Сегодня второй сеанс синусоидальных токов был. Мне понравилось, не знаю что, но понравилось. Было и повторное УЗИ нерва. И немного непонятное для меня заключение: "УЗ-признаки незначительной компрессионной невропатии правого МБН на уровне головки малоберцовой кости; некоторая положительная динамика - уменьшение площади поперечного сечения и толщины нерва." На первом УЗИ была толщина нерва 2,8 мм в районе отека, сейчас видимо 2,1 мм (так что ли). И жидкость в верхнем завороте правого коленного сустава с утолщением синовии.

Федор Петрович, а я думала, что токи это и есть электростимуляция нерва. "Самостоятельно", хорошо, спасибо, если подскажете что и чем стимулировать.
Вообще, еще раз спасибо за то, что уделяете внимание мне.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, добрый день)
> Упражнения делаю, с резинкой, тяну на себя стопу медленно, катаю скалку ногами, стою ногой во время сидения на аппликаторе Кузнецова и др. Массирую сама себе голень, ступню - каждый день, ну как придется, мну. Еще врач не высказал возражений против Дарсонваля. Тоже делаю каждый день. Но говорят, польза Дарсонваля не доказана. Но все равно делаю). Сегодня второй сеанс синусоидальных токов был. Мне понравилось, не знаю что, но понравилось.


- Уже хорошо.
- А лекарства?



Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Было и повторное УЗИ нерва. И немного непонятное для меня заключение: "УЗ-признаки незначительной компрессионной невропатии правого МБН на уровне головки малоберцовой кости; некоторая положительная динамика - уменьшение площади поперечного сечения и толщины нерва." На первом УЗИ была толщина нерва 2,8 мм в районе отека, сейчас видимо 2,1 мм (так что ли). И жидкость в верхнем завороте правого коленного сустава с утолщением синовии.


То есть, все идет хорошо.



Хочувыздороветь написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, а я думала, что токи это и есть электростимуляция нерва. "Самостоятельно", хорошо, спасибо, если подскажете что и чем стимулировать.
> Вообще, еще раз спасибо за то, что уделяете внимание мне.


Пока делаем синусоидальные токи. Как закончим, так и обсудим.


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (25 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пока делаем синусоидальные токи. Как закончим, так и обсудим.


Да, конечно, лекарства продолжаю. Закончила уколы. Остаются в таблетках нейромультивит, ипидакрин, тиогамма, вазонит. Пить еще 20-30 дней. Токи закончу, отпишусь.


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (11 Июл 2021)

Добрый вечер, @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович!
Мое состояние насегодня. Хожу с ортезом - так удобнее. СТОЯТЬ НА ПЯТКЕ НЕ МОГУ. Хотя иногда удается как бы удержать ступню на пятке, она не падает как раньше, а медленно опускается. Ощущаю слабость и усталость мышц правой ноги (голеностоп), когда пытаюсь делать упражнения (например, когда лежа/сидя поднимаю стопу на себя). Массажист вчера отметил, что нога в районе ахилла и спереди ступня - более худые, чем другая нога. Я и сама вижу, что нога похудела снизу, как-будто провалились мышцы (это разгибатели, видимо). К сожалению, с анатомией стопы не разобралась - я хочу понять, какие мышцы (или что там) у меня выключены, и не позволяют стоять на пятке и как раньше без усталости разгибать стопу (на себя) ?
Также поразительно, но никто из врачей не смог мне ответить на вопрос - из-за чего я не могу стоять на пятке. Анатомически что позволяет человеку стоять на пятке? Никто не ответил.
Я теряю мышцы и это меня беспокоит.
Часть врачей сказали, не утруждайте ногу, живите как раньше, ждите. Другие (физиотерапевт), массажист сказали - надо активно реабилитировать. Но я до сих пор не дошла до врача по ЛФК, до рефлексотерапевта, до мануального терапевта. Занимаюсь не по системе. Разминаю сама ногу, активно разминаю на массажном мяче, валике, аппликаторы Кузнецова, дарсонваль. Из упражнений делаю мало - лежа, тяну носки, на себя от себя, с лентой - на себя на сопротивление, по прямой и в стороны. Пытаюсь улучшить мелкую моторику пальцев, так как 2-3 пальцы онемевшие немного.
Я не сделала МРТ поясничного отдела, т.к. его врачи мне не назначили. Но хочу сделать для ясности.
Еще я не понимаю, что все-таки с нервом. Если он так и остается зажатым где-то, так надо его попытаться освободить. Правильно или нет? Нужен мануальный терапевт?
Еще неделю мне пить таблетки - тиогамму, нейромультивит, ипигрикс (по назначению первого невролога). Второй невролог добавила - нейромультивит еще на 2 месяца, а также мелоксикам и мидокалм. Последние 2 препарата она не объяснила мне толком - зачем мне они. Так как на уколах и таблетках я уже с 16 июня, то у меня уже возник токсикоз, и даже не знаю добавлять их или нет. И по поводу нейромультивита - это получится в целом 3 месяца без перерыва она предлагаем мне пить. Не будет ли перебор. Пока их не пью.
Из физио я сделала 5 сеансов СМТ (продлила еще на 5), сейчас будут магнитотерапия (5 сеансов), массаж ноги. Не хватает ЛФК системно.
Спасибо за уделенное время.

Федор Петрович, вопрос-то не задала главный) На чем, как считаете, мне надо сейчас сделать упор, может какие-то упражнения добавить самой? И что это за электроприборчик миостимулятор Вы посоветовали
Миостимулятор Beurer EM49​- там смотрю есть ТЭНС, что мне физиотерапевт рекомендовал тоже. Я так понимаю нужна стимуляция токами очень для таких как я. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июл 2021)

У Вас выбор-то небольшой.
Много лечебной физкультуры – плюс электростимуляция мышц и нервов.
Вот это и есть главное.


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (13 Июл 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо. Будем продолжать.


----------



## Хочувыздороветь (10 Авг 2021)

Ну что. Прошло 2 месяца от момента травмы малоберцового нерва. Я прошла курс СМТ в 10 процедур, делала всё, что описывала выше, а главное верила, что всё будет хорошо. И вот через порядка 1,5 месяца нога окрепла, я не заметила, как смогла вставать на пятку и ходить на обеих пятках. Это очень хорошо. 
Федору Петровичу хочу сказать спасибо за поддержку и помощь. 
Но буквально на днях получила новую травму, теперь кистей рук, особенно правой. Опять перенапрягла на домашнем труде(. Выучила новую болезнь - скорее всего у меня стенозирующий лигаментит (болезнь Нотта). Пойду к травматологу-ортопеду обсуждать новую напасть. По утрам каменеют кисти рук, два пальца (мизинец и безымянный) трудно сгибаются, а мизинец щелкает, то есть как бы сгибается неплавно, ступенчато. Выглядит это страшновато. Ох...будем лечить.


----------

